# New stock for left handed 270



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get a LH ruger 270 synthetic stock?????


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm unaware of any aftermarket LH Ruger stocks. You're best bet is to get a factory replacement from Ruger...


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Parker I'm not sure where you live but any sporting goods store could order you a stock either from Ruger or any of the other stock manufacturers. Cabela's and Sportsmans Warehouse usually have some after-market stocks in-stock ready to buy without haveing to order them. Check the Bargain Cave too.


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

I have checked I can not find a synthetic stock i've found wood stocks but that s wut I have now?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would check with McMillan, if its for a mark II m 77 ramline might have one too.


----------



## Meatco1 (Sep 5, 2006)

You might want to take a look here http://www.accurateinnovations.com/golden_hunter.html


----------

